# car seat experts



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I just bought a Frontier. I was planning on getting a Regent but they don't carry them anymore. The salesguy knew a lot, it seemed, and said that the harness goes as high as the Regent. (Did I word that right???) My dd is dying to use it. I can still take it back so I don't want to start airing out all those chemicals yet. Anyhow, what is the difference between the Regent and the Frontier?
My dd actually still fits in her Marathon but it's about to expire. So I felt the pressure to decide. Please tell me I made a good choice?!?!?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Regent strap slots are about 1.5" taller than the Frontier's.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks.I think I'm going to take it back.














asked the guy again and again if he was sure the straps were as high.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

He probably thought you meant weight limit wise. They have the same weight limit. And the frontier turns into a high back booster also.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

How old is your DD? You may get more use out of the Frontier anyway b/c IIRC Regents are being discontinued meaning they'd expire sooner than the Frontier anyway


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

How old is your daughter? How much growing room does she have in the Frontier? If you want to keep her harnessed for as long as possible, the Regent is the way to go. But, like a PP said, you may get more use out of the Frontier because it turns into a nice very tall booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Regents are being discontinued? Bummer.

If that's the case then the highest straps on the market will be the safeguard- a seat I LOVE LOVE LOVE







:

Pricey, but with good reason if you can swing it.

-Angela


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Has Britax actually confirmed that they're discontinuing the Regent? I've been hearing that it's a myth and that they claim they're going to carry it alongside the Frontier for awhile.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Man, I hope they don't discontinue it! I have TALL kids (dd is almost 4 and probably has, at max, a year and a half in the Regent!) and was counting on it for ds (who is even taller than dd was at this age, he's also ridiculously skinny!)


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I haven't heard anything official saying they are discontinuing it. They're done w/ the Monarch and done w/ the Companion, but that's all I've heard.

The Regent is too much seat for most kids (now that there are other options). Kids w/ super long torsos will get good use from it and those who really need harnessed. We have a Nautilus which is about the same shoulder height as the Frontier and I think AJ will be in it till at least 7 and I'm o.k. w/ him going to a booster by then.


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

The Regent is not being discontinued - it's going to be sold alongside the Frontier. At least, that's what Britax has been telling us so far.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I haven't heard anything official saying they are discontinuing it. They're done w/ the Monarch and done w/ the Companion, but that's all I've heard.

Bummer on the companion. Any clue if they'll put out a new infant seat? Or if there is any other company planning one with a rebound bar? (I know there's one out there... combi?)

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, they're putting out a new seat, not till next year though, I think AFTER I'm due, go figure.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Bummer on the companion. Any clue if they'll put out a new infant seat? Or if there is any other company planning one with a rebound bar? (I know there's one out there... combi?)

-Angela

The Combi shuttle. I haven't heard anything about it though. It seems most people are buying 30lb infant seats these days. The Combi only goes to 22.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I am DYING to hear about the new Britax infant seat. I don't know why I'm so excited about it, I'm a dork.







I hope it's like the BabySafe SHR (single handed release)


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm excited to hear about a new infant seat.
I'm the original poster and we kept the Frontier. My dd is six next month and, unless she has the first growth spurt of her life, seeing her in it, I think she'll be in there for another three years. She LOVES it. She thinks it's very, very big girl.
I was told that they are not getting rid of the Regent.
Oh, the guy at the store was talking about height. He didn't know, or, at least, mention the extra slot in the Regent. Now, I'm glad I didn't know. DD is so happy in this seat and it just feels easier.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

She likes it and that's up there after safety IMO!









The Shuttle has the ARB on the actual seat, not the base so you still get the feature even if you install it w/ no base which is nice. I like the Combi seats, crappy canopy, but I'd probably learn to deal.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
The Combi shuttle. I haven't heard anything about it though. It seems most people are buying 30lb infant seats these days. The Combi only goes to 22.

Yeah, but so's the companion. I've switched both kids around 4 months anyway... they don't seem to like lying down and I don't get the seat in and out of the car anyway.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
The Shuttle has the ARB on the actual seat, not the base so you still get the feature even if you install it w/ no base which is nice.

Yeah, I thought that was a nice touch even though I never install that way.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I do if we go on vacation by plane.







I never take the bases on vacation, just one more thing to bring! My guess is the new Britax will go to 30#, about 32" and have the ARB bar, or possibly foot, but those have never gone over well except for carseat enthusiasts I don't think. The handle will be able to be left up and it will have wings, no headrest.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I do if we go on vacation by plane.







I never take the bases on vacation, just one more thing to bring! My guess is the new Britax will go to 30#, about 32" and have the ARB bar, or possibly foot, but those have never gone over well except for carseat enthusiasts I don't think. The handle will be able to be left up and it will have wings, no headrest.









sounds like a good prediction! I haven't flown with either under 4 months... and since we switch early....









I just don't like infant seats. I use them b/c once in a blue moon in the newborn period I like the remove from car option and the convertibles I want aren't great for newborns. But I seem to have babies that get huge fast. When I moved ds (actually at 3 months) to his blvd, he was too squished with the infant padding...









-Angela


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yeah, but so's the companion. I've switched both kids around 4 months anyway... they don't seem to like lying down and I don't get the seat in and out of the car anyway.

-Angela

True. I also switch my kids around 3-4 mos for the same reason. I have a Keyfit 22 and I don't really have a desire to upgrade.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

You guys always make me look like the bad MDC-er, the mom who had her baby in her infant seat till 16 mos!


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Why is that bad? I had no infant seat for dd1 but for this babygirl I probably will. For one thing, If I had bought my dd a Marathon at age one, she'd still be in it! I don't know if this baby will be such a little thing but maybe.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Bummer about the Regent. I have tall kids, and I like that it has the highest harness slots on the market.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
You guys always make me look like the bad MDC-er, the mom who had her baby in her infant seat till 16 mos!

















Yes, you are very neglectful on the subject of carseats


















I just find infant seats to be a PITA.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There's nothing wrong w/ using an infant seat for as long as it lasts, I will admit I do it for convenience mostly. I like being able to keep the seat warm inside and being able to keep baby confined while I chase the other ones (joys of what will be 4, 5 and under!). My kids don't mind using them that long, so I don't mind using them that long.









Angela, for you from c-s.org about the new Britax seat, possibly the Chaperone? What a weird name.

30 lbs, 30 inch limits
Anti-rebound foot
Headrest like the BLVD (not like the old Companion)
No rethread harness, but not a turn-knob like the BLVD. More like the Frontier, he said
6 harness slot positions
5 cover choices, (couldn't tell me what colors, but said that he saw 2 he would consider 'girly')
Will be introduced at the same time as a new stroller, that may or may not be packaged as a travel system as well (the stroller and car seat will fit, and match, but they haven't decided if it'll be packaged to sell as a travel system or not, but that they were 'seriously considering it')
He wouldn't give me even an inking of price.
Should be coming out next Spring-ish? No set date that I could discern.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the details! Sounds good to me. I'd rather a foot than a bar- seems safer.

-Angela


----------

